# Don't want to use an Uber sticker but have a tablet? Use it as a quick "flash" sign



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Pax having trouble finding you in a line of cars?? Don't want to randomly ask people if they are Karen??

Hold a tablet up with an Uber logo. Works great in busier more congested areas where it's hard to tell who is the pax.. plus the pax might be too shy to ask a random car if you're the driver.. this will attract like moths to a flame.

If you don't want to flash it to people jut put it on a mount and people will see it. When you get your pax just press standby and it disappears.

I use a 7" Tablet. Most can be had for $50. Uber picture on full screen and when I'm waiting I can flash it to people I think are my pax or just place it on the dash for the pax to see.

You can also load up an offline google map and use it for secondary map. (unless you have mobile wifi hotspot/tether, i dont.) (good for larger screen to see whats in the area)

*Use any uber logo you want.. This is the image I use. - basic U Logo*










*This is an actual pic of my tablet using my phone camera, so in a dark car all you would see is a bright U logo. Easy. My camera on the phone is shit, looks much better in real life. But you should get the idea.









*


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

OK, what if there are several Uber riders there?


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

You will have people that are expecting a ride to get closer to your window so you can ask if they are "insert name here". Most will probably see your face and recognize from the app plus realize your car model?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Depends on the State, that sticker has to be visible at all times when picking up pax.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Good point. In Florida uber is illegal.. so no stickers. I don't use the tablet every single time but it's good to have if I'm on a very busy street or area.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Good point. In Florida uber is illegal.. so no stickers. I don't use the tablet every single time but it's good to have if I'm on a very busy street or area.


Makes sense.

Only down side, now kidnapers will be using tablets with U sign.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Well they sell the neon / light-up ones on Ebay.. I'm sure they've conjured up that scheme long before my ghetto-fabulous version.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

True.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

that's way too much advertisement for uber.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Does it work well in bright sunlight?


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

depends on the tablet, but mine gets pretty bright at the max setting and is perfectly through the windshield during the day


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

This is a great idea.

I have the lighted window sign and 4 magnetics and I never have to hunt anymore. Yes, I get wrong pax trying to get in my locked doors.

Better them than me dealing with it.


----------



## UberYYC (Oct 29, 2015)

I printed the uber logo and laminated it. Then I just hold it up in cases when it is need


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

Add your name into the mix and maybe it would be worthwhile. In my experience, pax who have trouble finding me after I text them "... dark accord, flashers on" cannot be helped even if my entire car was a neon glowing uber sign with my name and plate no. in big letters.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Your office should provide a free Super medallion, oops to apply on the windshield. I have mine so I can take it down when I'm not Supering. No free advertising and no nasty looks from taxi drivers. I asked them to mail it and they don't. Sometimes they provide a hotel for a large number of drivers to meet since parking at the office is so bad.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

driverco said:


> why you're not getting paid when picking up a pax? Ride doesn't start till pax is in car so logo doesn't get promoted till pax is; n car then gets back hidden when ride is over. Slavery is illegal laws that make you work without being paid is illegal.




Read the forums.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

driverco said:


> why you're not getting paid when picking up a pax? Ride doesn't start till pax is in car so logo doesn't get promoted till pax is; n car then gets back hidden when ride is over. Slavery is illegal laws that make you work without being paid is illegal.


The idiocy of some people is amazing.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Derp


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

driverco said:


> ad hominem attack is ad hominem lol yeah I'm an idiot cause I won't work for free or do something a corporation tells me to do without compensation carry on slave


Hey, if the shoe fits...

Here's your problem, which most people with functioning neurotransmitters are able to grasp. When you're in Period 1, no matter what YOU think, you're working for Uber. Just because you're not being "compensated" has nothing to do with it.

If you're "app off," you're on your own.
If you're "app on," you're working for Uber.

It's pretty simple.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm so glad the mods here aren't that gung ho about hijacking.. The shit that gets discussed is hilarious


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

driverco said:


> Good thing my apps only "on" when ride starts & I'm getting paid then. Also a good thing I don't work for Uber
> as I'm an independent contractor & can do whatever I want with my phone, my car, and my time which includes not bowing down and working for free.


Oh...now I understand. You have one of those special driver versions of the Uber app that has no period 1 function. 

Here..try this out for size and see how well your "I'm an independent contractor & can do whatever I want with my phone, my car, and my time which includes not bowing down and working for free," works out for you. Shut off the Uber/Lyft app and see how much "rideshare" business your independent contracting does.

You are 100% reliant on Uber (and/or Lyft) for the success of your "business." The only reason they ("they" being your boss, Uber and/or Lyft) classifies you as such is in hopes they can get suckers (like you) to work for them without actually grasping WHO they are working for.

"I'm my own boss. I can do whatever I want!"

Ya...sure you can. Right up to the point when you get your "deactivation" notice for doing whatever you want.

"What do you not get that it's illegal. Being forced to work off the clock is a labor violation & 
Really? You sure you want to go there? Do you honestly believe it's that hard to PROVE you the definition of slavery which is also illegal, and again goid luck proving my app was on.."
have the app on, and are ready to accept an order? Just how do you think other people see there's a car close by, magic? How do you think Uber "flag" stings are performed?

All one has to do is look at the rider app, see what cars are in period one, drive or walk up to where the app shows you're located, AND LOOK AT YOU AND YOUR PHONE! Please, if you want to debate, at least do it with a bit of thought.

Are you that embarrassed that you WORK FOR Uber, you're ashamed to display your colors in full view?


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

driverco said:


> No matter what you think whether my app is on or off I'm not working for anyone if I'm not getting paid. What do you not get that it's illegal. Being forced to work off the clock is a labor violation & the definition of slavery which is also illegal, and again goid luck proving my app was on plus police have better things to do in my city then harass Uber drivers, weeds legal here I live in an actual free state....Youre not getting paid you don't have to follow or do what they say. I see the programming & brainwashing has been strong. Uber not only makes drivers pay on 80% of trips because when they have a rider on trips less than 5 miles its a loss but people actually believe they have to work when they're not getting paid. Just cause its a law doesn't mean it's to be followed. You do know laws are written to benefit the highest donor not because they're in the public's best interest right? Ha-ha don't matter to me my u sign will & always has been non existent & every rider gets my card to go off book in the future. Just because Uber bribes the right people & has enough $ to get its policy on books doesn't make it legit... Slave on best


You're operating under a contract. Failure to comply with your part of the contract can lead to deactivation. Either party can separate from the contract at any time.

The Constitution, labor laws, and the Emancipation Proclamation have nothing to do with it.


----------

